# Mule Deer



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

Hi guys and gals...I did some deer hunting this year for the first time in 8 years and had a blast. As I have said in my previouse posts I just moved to North dakota and am learning the ropes somewhat... what is the scoop on bagging mulies in this state...are there many oportunities to get them on public land or are they accessable on private land without going broke ...just looking for some ideas for next year and would love to get some input to plan for next year...all help and Ideas are greatly appreciated.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Scott, you will have plenty oppunities on the publice land for big mulies.


----------



## guppy (Mar 8, 2002)

The Western units 4a thru 4f have alot of public land. Access and places to hunt are not usually a problem but drawing a Buck tag can be. I am lucky to get a tag every 5 years.

Dean


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Guppy, the party i hunt with have been lucky enough to get a tag every 2 years, but i know guys that have got one for 4 years straight now. Wish i had that luck!! But every 5 years most guys would get sick of waiting. But if you have a passion for mule deer as i do it is worth the wait, right?


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

Looks like I need to take a trip out west next summer...gonna get my app in early...thanks for the input


----------



## Dan Ball (Dec 8, 2002)

If you want a chance to hunt big muley bucks every year then try bowhunting.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I have hunted mulies with a bow just get them bedded down on a really hot day, they wont even know whats coming!


----------

